# Meat Donation?



## justinsxc (Aug 13, 2006)

I was wondering while cleaning the birds today... Is there a place for the needy, hungry people that would take geese, duck, and maybe deer? The thing is I seem to get too much meat and thought I could give some away to help someone out or if someone just wanted some. I love to eat them, but I get carried away and don't seem to be able to eat it all.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Show some restraint and shoot with your camera if you can't eat it all. Its not all about the kill. Not trying to be dicky just hate to see birds wasted!


----------



## justinsxc (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah, I don't like to see it wasted either, that's why I'm asking so maybe I can keep on shooting.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Some other ideas for you:

Goose Bacon (OUT OF THIS FREAKING WORLD!!!!)

Goose Dogs

Goose Pepperoni

Goose Meat balls

Goose Burgers

I could go on and on and on. Goose its whats for dinner at the Porkchop house!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Leo Porcello said:


> Some other ideas for you:
> 
> Goose Bacon (OUT OF THIS FREAKING WORLD!!!!)
> 
> I could go on and on and on. Goose its whats for dinner at the Porkchop house!!


How about Goose Jerky? THAT stuff is the bomb.. just take some geese down to County Market and ask 'em to make 'em into jerky and jerky sticks(mixed with a little burger or deer burger)... MMMMmmmmMMM

btw PC... what in the heck is Goose Bacon? How do you do that? I've never heard of it before...

Ryan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

My wife makes a pretty good jerky!

You can buy the Bacon Seasoning, mix it with pork belly, put in cake pan and cold smoke it, then slice it. Windjammer brought me some this past spring and stoeger and I will be making some very soon. FowlBoysInc from the site also made some deer bacon. TO DIE FOR!!!!!! Once stoeger and I get it down pat with all the specifics I will put it in the recipe section!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Leo Porcello said:


> Some other ideas for you:
> 
> I could go on and on and on. Goose its whats for dinner at the Porkchop house!!


I also forgot to mention the obvious... maybe just go take a whole goose down to County Market and have them smoke the entire bird! We've done it a bunch... it's kinda like getting a broiler chicken from the Deli counter... you just take the whole bird out with you (put it in a bread sack) and chill it in the cooler, and you have a quick meal to sit and just pick at during the day as you drive around..

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Leo Porcello said:


> Once stoeger and I get it down pat with all the specifics I will put it in the recipe section!


Sweet!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

R y a n said:


> Leo Porcello said:
> 
> 
> > Some other ideas for you:
> ...


Never thought of that. I will have to give it a whirl!!


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Some good suggestions on ways to prepare game but the question seems to be one of too much meat, regardless of product. If you can't eat it all, turning it into jerky, bacon, etc. still leaves you with too much meat.

I think the original advice about showing some restraint is the best advice. Giving some game away occassionally is certainly O.K. and donating deer to a sanctioned program that provides it to homeless shelters, etc is a good idea. But if you are using that as a justiification so you can keep on shooting, you are, in my opinion, stepping over the line ethicallly.


----------



## justinsxc (Aug 13, 2006)

Alright thanks guys for the suggestions.. I'll have to just have to try bringing down to county market. I think it might be goose this and that for awhile haha.. time to eat up! :beer: CHEERS!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Aythya

I agree. But I got the impression he may be stuck in the crock pot goose routine. With the above suggestions you no longer have to buy a lot of meats and more of your fowl will get used up. But as hard as it is, restraint is a great thing.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

> Is there a place for the needy, hungry people that would take geese, duck, and maybe deer?


Unfortunately, it seems that they are often not interested in receiving wild game.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Get yourself a meat grinder, a patty press, brat seasoning, polish seasoning, breakfast sausage seasoning ect. and mix the goose meat 50/50 with ground pork. I make quite abit of jerky as well


----------



## Mary (Apr 4, 2005)

Most charities will accept professiosnally processed game. In my opinion, hungry people can benefit greatly from such a donation.


----------



## BANDCOLLECTOR (Oct 13, 2006)

Maybe you should give the geese to the farmer that lets you hunt!! thats what we do!! its a sure way to keep you on the field!!

or you could make goose wraps!!

you boil your goose breasts, for about an hour, cut them into small pieces wrapp them in bacon put a piece of pineapple or jhelpeno in the middle and stick a tooth pick through it and grill them on the grill!! its so good!!


----------



## divot (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm fortunate enough to have a relationship with the Director for our local soup kitchen. Because he knows me and trusts me, I'm allowed to donate any meat that I don't eat to feed the homeless here. Its a sweet deal and I keep killing as many as i can so that the homeless stay full - what else can you ask for??


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

50% goose breast/thighs, 25% pork, 25% lean beef. Mix with a good country sausage seasoning, stuff into casings and smoke LIGHTLY. I have yet to encounter anyone who did not declare this as the best country sausage they ever had. If you have it made and packaged at a professional processor, you should be able to donate it all to any charitable organization in your area. It'll cost you a few bucks, but it will be more palatable to most folks, and you'll feel good making the donation. You get to hunt, and needy people get to eat real quality protien! It's a win all around! I have yet to shoot more geese than could be used by me and my family, but have an extra deer tag this year, that is intended for Sportsmen Against Hunger. Good hunting, Burl


----------

